# Your Studio 20 Years Ago



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello friends,

I thought it might be fun for those of us who were making tracks 2 decades ago to compare our studio tools of the day. Here is my trip down memory lane, when I was just starting out:

Atari ST
Notator
Tascam TSR-8
Mackie Mixer
Ensoniq DP-4
Roland JV-1080
Korg Wavestation
Ensoniq ASR-10


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 4, 2014)

Tascam M216
Tascam Syncaset 238

Yamaha DX21
Roland Juno 106
Kawai K-1
Roland U20*
Boss Dr Synth DS330*
Alesis MMT-8*
Alesis HR16B*
Alesis DataDisk*

Roland DEP-3*
Alesis Micro (Gate/Enhancer/Reverb)*
Boss RSD10*
Boss SE-50*
ART MDC2001*

*Still have today


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 4, 2014)

Great topic!

Tascam 388
Alesis HR-16
Alesis MMT-8
Korg Wavestation EX
Roland SC-88
Roland U-110 (with Super Strings expansion!!!)
Ensonic DP4

Still have the Wavestation and DP4, and still dust them off from time to time.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 4, 2014)

Akai MG 1212
Notator on an Atari Mega2 ST
Korg M1
Emu Proteus Orchestral Plus
Kurzweil 1000 PC
Prophet 1000
Prophet 600
Technics DA 10 DAT
Yamaha RX5 drum machine
Roland Line Mixer, don't remember the model name
Some Hafler Amp w/ Yamaha NS 110ms
Alesis Quadraverb and some older Korg verbs (but for films I would rent a Lexicon 480L.)


----------



## wst3 (Jan 4, 2014)

1994, the year I traded my Teac 80-8 for an MCI JH-16, and yes, I do still have them both<G>! The rest:

Tangent 3216 fully loaded
Otari MX-5050Bii and Ampex AG-440c
Urei 809s driven by a Haffler something or other

Commodore Amiga 3000 with max memory, upgraded CPU, Mac Emulator, and Sunrize AD516 audio card. Bars&Pipes Pro, PatchMeister, Dr. T's KCS and Copyist, MidiQuest, SampleWrench

Roland MK-80, Ensoniq EPS and Oberheim xK
IVL Pitchrider 7000 MKii and Yamaha G10
Roland Pad-8 Octopad
JLC Synergy and (2) MSB-1620s

360 Systems Spectre
AKAI	S1000PB
Alesis	D4
ARP Avatar & 2600
Emu Proteus 1 & 2
Ensoniq SQ-r, ESQ-m, Mirage, ASR-10
Kawai K5m
Korg EX-800 & MS-20
Oberheim DPX-1, Matrix 1000, Prommer
Roland MKS-80, GR300, GR700
Sequential Circuits MultiTracks, DrumTracks
Yamaha TX81Z (x2), TX-7

Akai PEQ7
Altec 436c (x2)
Aphex Type C
BBE 422
dBx 266, 3BX, 263X
Drawmer DL-241
MSI MSE7000
Peavey Autograph
Rane MPE14
SPL Vitalizer
Symetrix CL-100 (x2)
Traynor GEQ1531
Valley Kepex II, Maxi-Q, GainBrain II (4 each)

Art DR-01A
Boss RPS-1 (x2)
Deltalab CE1700 (x2), ADM1024P, DHP-55
ElectroHarmonix Vocoder
Ensoniq DP-2
Eventide Instant Phaser, Flanger, 1845M
Ibanez UE-405
Korg DVP-1
Lexicon LXP-1, LXP-5, Vortex, PCM-90
Micmix XL-121
Mutron DDL, Bi-Phase
PAIA QuadraFuzz
Roland Space Echo 301
Yamaha SPX-900, SPX-90

Wow... it's been a while since I thought about all that gear! I still have a lot of it, and have even been slowly adding the synthesizers back to the studio.

The challenge is that it is so much easier to manage the software synthesizers, processors, and effects... but I do like the sounds of some of these. On the other hand, I won't get pennies on the dollar for most of that stuff, so finding ways to use it makes more sense.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 4, 2014)

2 Acorn computers, Sibelius 7 software and a laser printer. :lol: 

D


----------



## re-peat (Jan 4, 2014)

Let me see …

- Tascam 38 (eight track - still have all the tapes, the machine however is gone)
- Revox A77 (two track)
- D&R console, noise gates and compressors (legendary Dutch brand)
- some early Lexicon reverb and a Roland springy thingy, and various ART and BOSS effects
- Auratones, Yamaha NS10 (still have both those pairs) and some bigger monitors as well, though I can’t remember which ones

(Didn’t buy all the above myself, you know. It just so happened that a friend and I had started a studio some years earlier, and when he decided to quit music, I took most of the material home. Lucky or what?)

- Roland S-50 (still have it, together with all its disks)
- Hohner Pianet T
- Roland JX-3P
- Roland SH-101
- DX7 (also still with me)
- Viscount organ module (with drawbars)
- various drum modules (Roland 727 & 707, Drumatix, Roland R5, …)

And some years later, I bought a Kurzweil K2000R and an EMU 6400. Both wonderful machines. Other synths/keyboards which I purchased since: Yamaha S80, various Roland pianos, a GEM Promega 3, Roland XV-5080, Yamaha MU-100R (the one with the VL-engine built in!), Korg Z1, Roland V-Piano … Still have all of those as well.

My first computer was an Atari with some Steinberg software, and after that, I switched to Mac. (I seem to remember considering an Atari Falcon for a while as well at the time, but Mac won.)

And my very first multi-track recording device was a Tascam Portastudio. Long gone, though for some reason, I still have the two original bottles (a pink one and a blue one) of cleaning fluids: one for the rubber parts, one for the metal parts.

_


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jan 4, 2014)

This looks about right (though my pencil was never that sharp) ...


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 4, 2014)

My studio 20 years ago was most likely a Football and an Action man figure.....

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 4, 2014)

This is me in 1989 in my chaos room. 

Commodore 128 for Steinberg Supertrack sequencer... .


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 4, 2014)

:D where is the lava lamp?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 4, 2014)

re-peat @ Sat Jan 04 said:


> GEM Promega 3



Back then, this was one of the finest stage pianos I ever had. :D


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 4, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Jan 04 said:


> Roland Line Mixer, don't remember the model name



That's the one I had

M-160
http://www.google.de/search?q=Rolan...kLsHjswaO7oGgAw&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1109&bih=615


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, a trip down memory lane... the times of soldering iron and- cursing like a docker- Patchbays! :!: :lol:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Gunther, nice schnurrbart!!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 4, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Sat Jan 04 said:


> :D where is the lava lamp?




At this time I had a big Soundcraft mixer, Roland-Yamaha-Korg-Casio Synthesizers, also a Tascam 8 track casette-recorder, an Akai master mashine, many rack effects e.t.c, some guitars and whatnot... .


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 4, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Jan 04 said:


> Hey Gunther, nice schnurrbart!!



Smile, at this time it was pretty normal that we all had one.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 4, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Sat Jan 04 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sat Jan 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Roland Line Mixer, don't remember the model name
> ...



Yeah, that's the one I had as well.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had the M-240, one of a long line of line level mixers I adopted over the years. Started with a Toa D4 and two of the D4E expanders which I was able to cobble together for 16 channels. That's still in the basement somewhere... next up was the Roland M-240. My only real complaint was very limited headroom, which I was never able to resolve. So I sold that and bought a Tascam rack mount line level mixer with MIDI controlled muting. That worked out pretty well, but still suffered from inadequate headroom. The last attempt was a bunch of the Niche ACM modules. I modified them so that I could stack them. Still not perfect, they were mono only, and by then a lot of synthesizers were stereo. Somewhere around that time I bought the first Tangent 3216, and I ended up using the ACMs as a poor mans automation on the inserts.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 4, 2014)

What's up with all that fancy hardware?

In 1990 I was in the box only :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Peter, your URL is wrong, as you've got a space in the word ScreenShot. Here's the fix:

http://www.livet.se/mahoney/images/amig ... Shot02.jpg


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 4, 2014)

Are you guys sure you were on Ataris in 1994? I had Hybrid Arts SMPTE-Track on an Atari 1040ST, but by 1994, I thought I was one of the very last guys to have finally switch to a Mac (Studio Vision.) I think I was on a Mac by 1992, maybe?

I moved into this studio I'm in now in 1993. At that time, I had an Otari MTR90 (still have it, since it's not worth selling) and a Trident 80B console. I sold the 80B a few years later so I could put in Yamaha 02R's. I thought the guy who bought the 80B from me was an idiot for buying such a dinosaur. Turns out the idiot was me! Plus, during the cold months, that console kept the room nice and warm. :mrgreen: 

On the bright hand, by then I was well into my analog synth hoarding. Nobody wanted them, so if they sold them cheap enough, I'd buy them. I bought a few Prophet 5 synths for around $400 each, including one from Booker T Jones (including his Anvil case) and one from the guy in the Motels. The Motels one was cool, because it had the preset for "Only the Lonely." MiniMoogs never got as cheap as I wanted, but I did get one for around $600. And a MemoryMoog for around $300. (I then found out MiniMoogs and MemoryMoogs don't sound at all alike.) I got an Oberheim OBXa for $190. Hohner Clavinet D6 for $75. And a Korg Poly 6 for I think $100. Also a Hammond C3 for $450, but that's not as good a deal as it sounds, because the wood paneling is trashed.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 4, 2014)

Those synth prices you paid are ridiculous, get-out-a-here, giant green Fenway wall, the-fish-was-thaaaaat-big, OMG, Michael's-pepsi-hair-accident, triple MC Hammer spins, put-that-thing-away amazing. Tell me you kept everything...


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Ned. 
Not sure what happened there? I tried different images. Seems like png and gif's didn't work, but jpg is fine. 
Actually, I wanted to post Soundtracker as it was before Noisetracker, but it'll do for now.


----------



## Jem7 (Jan 4, 2014)

Daniel James @ 4/1/2014 said:


> My studio 20 years ago was most likely a Football and an Action man figure.....
> 
> -DJ



Haha, I was just gonna write same thing and I've seen your post!


----------



## sinkd (Jan 4, 2014)

I was really just getting started...

Mac Centris 650
Finale 2.69
JV-90 (with the orchestral expansion card)
Yamaha DX-7 (borrowed)
MOTU MIDI XT interface
Opcode Studio Vision
Mackie 1202 mixer
Tascam cassette deck
Marantz 4 track cassette (striped the fourth track with SMPTE)


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 4, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Jan 04 said:


> Those synth prices you paid are ridiculous, get-out-a-here, giant green Fenway wall, the-fish-was-thaaaaat-big, OMG, Michael's-pepsi-hair-accident, triple MC Hammer spins, put-that-thing-away amazing. Tell me you kept everything...


I still have them, although a few months I finally got up the courage to see if they still worked. None of them do. I expected the batteries to be dead and presets lost, but this was worse than that. Some make no sound at all. Others only work on a few notes. Even the MiniMoog will only play one oscillator. I may not have paid much when I bought them, but I'll be paying in the end.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mike - a little early to fret about repair costs... it is highly likely that most of them will need minimal effort to return to life. I went through the same exercise early this summer, and almost nothing worked, but some judicious battery swaps, a little contact cleaner here and there, and all but one are back to 100%. My poor ESQ-m works, but will no longer receive MIDI Sysex correctly. Oddly, it transmits ok. I will probably keep working on that problem...

In the meantime, I am slowly getting MIDIQuest set up to manage all of them, and collecting some networked audio interfaces to tie them all into the computer, sans mixer. I may end up going back to the mixer, we'll see<G>!

As for the 80B - while you could never have known at the time, that is a real bummer! When I bought the first Tangent it had come down to that, or a really cool LOFT, or an 80B. The LOFT ended up going for way too much (in hind sight maybe not, but too much for me), and the 80B needed a TON of work, and laziness won out.

Not complaining, I've had a ton of fun modifying the Tangent, and I probably would not have done the same with a Trident.

As far as being late to the game - I held onto the Amiga until 1996, actually for a couple years I had both a PC and the Amiga. After being orphaned by the idiots at Commodore I ended up switching to Windows because things were not looking good for Apple, and I already had way too much invested in software that was no longer supported, on a platform that was no longer supported.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 5, 2014)

I had a same issue with a Roland Juno this summer. After a while I found out that it was set to "local keys off". I don't know why, but after I set it to "local keys on" it worked.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 5, 2014)

A few do dads aside, I essentially used these...

Alesis MT-8
Alesis HR16 Drum Machine
CP-70
Yamaha SY77
Yamaha TG77
Roland JX-10

Radio Shack Minimus Speakers 

And what held it all together was what George Sanger's game audio book referred to in an equipment list as "The Thing You Need." 
Anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Ed (Jan 5, 2014)

i was a mere weee lad at the age of 9, so I had no studio


----------



## José Herring (Jan 5, 2014)

I built my first studio 20 years ago to this day:

--Mac IICX
--Vision
--Korg O1Wfd
--JBL studio monitors 4206 studio monitors
--Proteus World
--Roland JV8-80
--EMU Procussion
-- Tascam DA88 Dat machine for mix down
-- Opcode midi interface which in some ways was still more flexible than just about anything I've ever owned.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 5, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS, Jose!!!


----------



## José Herring (Jan 5, 2014)

kind of Ironic this thread in a way for me. Now that I'm in my mid 40ies I'm contemplating what direction I want to go in for the next 20 years, should I continue the studio path or go back to my roots or do more to combine my roots with a performance based studio. Getting tired of always programming.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 5, 2014)

My musical haitus begun about 20 years ago. I can't remember half the stuff I had, but there was

A six track cassette thing (rack mount I think... who on earth made that?!) [EDIT - found it! The Sansui MR-6 http://www.hifiengine.com/gallery/image ... deck.shtml )
A Tascam mixer with midi in... about 20 channels I think. (Google says the MM1)
Casio FZ1 sampler - yay
Roland MKS70 Super JX
Roland D110
Roland Dr55
Atari 1040st
Pro 24 and Cubase
Alesis Microverb

I wish I could remember the rest...

My favourite synth was the one my school had - the magnificently named Powertran Transcendent 2000. I learned everything I know on that. http://www.vintagesynth.com/misc/transcendent2000.php


----------



## Daryl (Jan 5, 2014)

josejherring @ Sun Jan 05 said:


> kind of Ironic this thread in a way for me. Now that I'm in my mid 40ies I'm contemplating what direction I want to go in for the next 20 years, should I continue the studio path or go back to my roots or do more to combine my roots with a performance based studio. Getting tired of always programming.


Go for it. Stop pissing around with all this sample crap. Whoops. Am I on the right forum :oops: 

D


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow.....good times. I was still in school, but spent every dime I made from gigs on gear. Time was my own...ahhh the privileges of youth....

Ensoniq DP4
ADATS locking to DP w/MMC Steinberg box
Mackie 1604
Korg X5DR
O1/W Pro X (still my main controller)
Roland TD-7
All the while eyeing Ned's Ensoniq sampler....

all I can recall...memory is getting hazy


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, the ASR 10 rocked! I remember those Chicken System disks/libraries, and... wait, a second - they still exist! Right, I should know: the old stuff is new again.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 5, 2014)

Brobdingnagian @ Sun Jan 05 said:


> Wow.....good times. I was still in school, but spent every dime I made from gigs on gear. Time was my own...ahhh the privileges of youth....
> 
> Ensoniq DP4
> ADATS locking to DP w/MMC Steinberg box
> ...



Oh man, I forgot all about the $1000 I spent on a Mackie 1604!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 6, 2014)

What I can remember, if I have my dates right:

Roland S-770, two Roland SP- 700s and all the cd-roms made for them, MO drives
Akai 12 bit sampler, can't remember the damn number, had 8 outs
Korg M-1,03-R and Wavestation rackmount
Yamaha Dx-7
Kurzweil piano module
Alesis Hr-16 drum machine
Oberheim OBX-A and an Oberheim rackmount of some sort
Roland D-50
Roland line mixer (M240?)
Speck 16 channel stereo eq, 3 band sweepable
Alesis Quadraverb, I think, and a cheaper Alesis too
Martin D 16-K acoustic guitar
Vision, Opcode Midi interface

Etc.

My partner of 20 years, Don, had been the lead singer for The Cyrkle (remember "Red Rubber Ball?") He owned the brownstone that our studio was installed in, and he had:

Kurzweil 250
Harrison board with two tracks of automation
MCI 24 track
Yamaha upright
Full drum set with Simmons pads as well
Fender Precision Bass and Jaguar guitar
Either ADATS at that time or ProTools 3
Two Neumann U-87s a 67 and a 47, plus a few other luminaries
Lexicon 224 with LARC
Some sort of spring verb in a box, a BX something
DBX compressors and Dolby A
A Fender Bassman he had used on tour with the Beatles

Ah, the old days.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol, when we were young...! 

My setup there about:

Akai MPC60 (used for sequencing & drums)
Yamaha SY99
Oberheim Matrix 6R
Roland D-550
Akai S-1000KB (4MB RAM)
Lexicon PCM 70
A cheap 24 channel mixer (forgot the name)
Alesis compressor & limiter


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 6, 2014)

SY99 + PCM 70 = one shhhhweeet ride!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 6, 2014)

Sure was. Great times!


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 6, 2014)

DP, whatever version was out then 
Tascam 16 track 1" with dolby
Allen and heath cmc 32 board
(The big room was 24track with a soundcraft board)

Akia 1100s or 3200s
korg M1 
2x tx7
2x emu11
Micro Moog w midi
Memory Moog w midi
Oberhiem rack unit
Roland D-70 
JX70?
SPX 90's
DBX160's


I got paid for commercial demos, 
I got paid for writing Library music(+back end)
I worked on Industrial films 
I got AFM on commercials and SAG on Jingles.
I hired players and singers regularly
I got paid for dubs and cassettes and deliveries. 

No one could do anything nearly approaching a convincing orchestral demo. (well....maybe Hans)


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 6, 2014)

Tascam Porta Two 4-track
Alesis SR-16
Shure 58
a few crap guitars

...and boy, did I have a BLAST recording with just this stuff!


----------



## syashdown (Jan 6, 2014)

Acoustic guitar and sony tape deck with headphones used as a mic.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 6, 2014)

Maestro77 @ Mon Jan 06 said:


> Tascam Porta Two 4-track
> Alesis SR-16
> Shure 58
> a few crap guitars
> ...



There's something in my opinion to be said about this. I swear I had more fun and people liked my music better when I had one synth and a few friends heading to a studio.


----------



## Justin Miller (Jan 6, 2014)

As a matter of fact, exactly 20 years ago when I was 6 I got this for Christmas 

my studio 20 years ago :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCqOwa0lfZ4


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 6, 2014)

My studio sure looked more impressive 20 years ago, before everything shrunk down into computers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 6, 2014)

reddognoyz @ Mon Jan 06 said:


> I got paid for commercial demos,
> I got paid for writing Library music(+back end)
> I worked on Industrial films
> I got AFM on commercials and SAG on Jingles.
> ...



My situation was exactly the same, which is why I now receive an AFM, AFTRA and SAG pension  except for the last- "convincing" is relative of course, but using Eric Persing's Roland Orchestral 2 CD ROM set and the Kurweil 250, I did pretty good orchestral demos for the time. I got paid a lot to do them, anyway, and they rarely got kicked back.
In the early 80's when I got my start in pro arranging and writing, i routinely got budgets for 20-30 players. By '94, those budgets were already shrinking, and music for advertising was changing.


----------



## Qomodo (Jan 8, 2014)

Damn 20 years ago I was just a month old :(


----------



## AC986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Qomodo @ Wed Jan 08 said:


> Damn 20 years ago I was just a month old :(



So what was your studio like?


----------



## Christof (Jan 8, 2014)

http://zoesierramarks.com/2011/09/meanwhile-at-home/baby-radio/


----------



## AC986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jan 06 said:


> My studio sure looked more impressive 20 years ago, before everything shrunk down into computers.



I looked more impressive 20 years ago before I started to shrink.

I dug out some tracks I did in 1981 on a Korg and on a Jupiter 8. I would post them but it's almost impossible to get that drunk anymore.


----------



## mathis (Jan 8, 2014)

I was doing experimental recordings (improvisations) on DAT and ADAT and editing them on a AKAI DD1000, which I bought for a theatre and could use for my private work. Soon later I moved on to a Sonic Solutions system.
Curiously enough I started working with Midi only ten years ago ...


----------



## madbulk (Jan 8, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Mon Jan 06 said:


> My partner of 20 years, Don, had been the lead singer for The Cyrkle (remember "Red Rubber Ball?") He owned the brownstone that our studio was installed in, and he had:



I not only remember it... it's in my "Greatest Playlist" playlist. Meaning it's one of my favorite 180 or so tunes of all time.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 8, 2014)

Double post


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 8, 2014)

Personally, I always thought it was sort of weak. However, i really dug their other hit "Turn Down Day".

He told me a story that at first I thought was apocryphal but later believed to be true- they turned Paul Simon down when he offered them "Feeling Groovy". Oops!


----------



## Hawkes (Jan 9, 2014)

I didn't get into recording and samples until sometime in the late '90s. 20 yrs. ago my studio was a classical guitar, a pile of photocopied blank sheet music pages, and a pencil.


----------



## jc5 (Jan 9, 2014)

Twenty years ago all I had was a Roland SCC-1 rompler card which had a direct out for headphones, used in conjunction with a Roland PC-200 MKII keyboard. At the time I remember being amazed at how "real" the instruments sounded compared to other keyboards and synths I had heard... I've been through that "amazement" cycle numerous times now, it is interesting how perceptions change and develop over time.

Incidentally despite the numerous revamps over the years I am still using the Roland keyboard.. works just as well as the day I got it..


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 9, 2014)

My 8-year old self was writing some terrible music on an 88 key midi piano, and an Alesis s4 sound module - later augmented by a yamaha XG MU10 MIDI module. Also an alesis microverb.
All going through Cubase, or Cubasis - whichever one we had at that time.

Nostalgia!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 9, 2014)

There are some folks going back further than 20 years methinks? sorry meknows.
I've had two Tascam Midistudio 644's but can't remember why? and some of these other toys already mentioned like the Alesis stuff including an SR16

but before all that I had this and unfortunately (if you listen) still do.

my Hofner Lap Steel

https://soundcloud.com/thecourt/hawiian-reply

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F118241372&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 9, 2014)

Ha Ray, very cool!

Last summer I had found an old recording what I did with only 2 cassette recorders, a bongo and an acoustic guitar. I think it was 35 years ago. I will look if I can find it.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 9, 2014)

Gunther,
My first bounce was between cassette and Grundig reel to reel over 40 years ago.
Singing all the parts just above the noise


----------

